# PMS Warre hive and question or 2



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Jlockhart29 said:


> Can they become "lazy" and just suck up the syrup rather than hunt their own


No.



> and do I need to quit feeding.


Yes.


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm guessing you could stop the feeding also, sounds like you hived your bees about the same time as me and I fed mine for two or three weeks. It was still in the 40's and wet here. After that they really started going out a lot, I probably get 10 bees every 5 seconds. I'm on my third box with the first two full on both hives. As a matter of fact I think one of mine swarmed today, according to my son who saw it, it was chock full of bees. Mine moved down on their own but I've read about moving one bar down to maybe get them started, maybe one of the outside bars from the top box.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

At this point it doesn't look like there are quite enough bees for them to start moving down into the lower box.

If you want you could force things by moving a couple frames down to the lower box however at this time I think it would be spreading the bees too thin and long term would cost more than you gain, wait till they have consolidated what they are doing a bit more.


----------



## Jlockhart29 (Apr 29, 2016)

Pulled the top feeder as suggested and will just let them take their time moving down. Thanks.


----------

